# CadenTheCuber’s progression thread (Grinding for sub 1 4x4)



## Caden Fisher (May 11, 2022)

Hello, I’m Caden Fisher, or CadenTheCuber. I average around 24-25 seconds on 3x3 right now. I’m hoping to hit sub 20 in the next couple of months. I’ll update this thread when I hit a milestone or just do a bunch of solves. I know full Pll and I’m learning full Oll. If anyone has tips for improvement please leave them here. Thanks

I just filmed this ao5. If someone could watch and note some things that I could improve, that would be great. Thanks 



25.16 ao5


----------



## bulkocuber (May 11, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I just filmed this ao5. If someone could watch and note some things that I could improve, that would be great. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 25.16 ao5


You're lucky, you have a lot of things to improve and bad habits to quit.

- improve your turning. This problem is also related to your rough turning style. You have an aggressive turning style, thus you lock up a lot; you should do some slow solves just focusing on not locking up, then each of the next solves try to gradually increase the turning speed while still making sure you don't lock up (note that in this case by slow solve I mean a normal solve but with slow turning, and I'm not saying anything about look ahead, which is too advanced for you now IMO). In addition to this you should drill your LL algs to make them more consistent; for instance, when I execute a T perm at a controlled speed I can do it in ~1 second, but if I try to do it as fast I as can, I'll either get a 0.8 or get a 1.8 because of lock ups. Obviously you have to turn fast, but not too fast for you to control it.
If you can remove lock ups from your solves, you can shave at least 1 second off.

- reduce regrips. This refers to both F2L and LL. Every time you regrip your thumb to the bottom during F2L, you're wasting time unnecessarily, for example when you're doing R U R' or R U2 R' or R U' R' you shouldn't regrip your thump. Same thing for last layer algs (such as T perm and N perms): don't regrip at the beginning of the alg, even though sometimes it's just a soft regrip, and don't regrip in the middle: there are a lot of videos about PLL fingertricks, you just have to look for one of them and see how you should execute your PLLs and OLLs.
Each regrip takes more than one move, so you can shave off a second at least (I think..) by avoiding them

- plan the entire cross in inspection. In some solves you did it, but not in all the solves. Also, do it efficiently, trying to do it in less than
8 moves always.

- don't do unnecessary rotations in F2L. There's one simple trick you have to remember: when you're solving an F2L case where the edge lines up with the right or left center (If it is oriented), you don't need to do any rotation; if it lines up with the front or back center (If it is not oriented) then you might need to do one rotation (at most). This is not something you should work on when you do timed solves: you should work on this especially doing untimed solves where you have plenty of time to think about it. If you do more than one rotations to solve a certain case, look up for a way to solve it rotationless or with only one rotation. Also, start solving F2L pairs in the back, not just in the front. One easy way to force yourself to do it is doing untimed F2L where you can't turn the cube until you completely recognise the case and know if you have to rotate or not.

- use double flick M2s. If you want to use MU algs for U, H, Z perms, use double flick M2s, because they make the alg a lot faster. Same thing with D2s in A perms


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 11, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> You're lucky, you have a lot of things to improve and bad habits to quit.
> 
> - improve your turning. This problem is also related to your rough turning style. You have an aggressive turning style, thus you lock up a lot; you should do some slow solves just focusing on not locking up, then each of the next solves try to gradually increase the turning speed while still making sure you don't lock up (note that in this case by slow solve I mean a normal solve but with slow turning, and I'm not saying anything about look ahead, which is too advanced for you now IMO). In addition to this you should drill your LL algs to make them more consistent; for instance, when I execute a T perm at a controlled speed I can do it in ~1 second, but if I try to do it as fast I as can, I'll either get a 0.8 or get a 1.8 because of lock ups. Obviously you have to turn fast, but not too fast for you to control it.
> If you can remove lock ups from your solves, you can shave at least 1 second off.
> ...


Thank you so much! This is a huge help! I’ll definitely spend some time working on all of the things you mentioned.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> You're lucky, you have a lot of things to improve and bad habits to quit.
> 
> - improve your turning. This problem is also related to your rough turning style. You have an aggressive turning style, thus you lock up a lot; you should do some slow solves just focusing on not locking up, then each of the next solves try to gradually increase the turning speed while still making sure you don't lock up (note that in this case by slow solve I mean a normal solve but with slow turning, and I'm not saying anything about look ahead, which is too advanced for you now IMO). In addition to this you should drill your LL algs to make them more consistent; for instance, when I execute a T perm at a controlled speed I can do it in ~1 second, but if I try to do it as fast I as can, I'll either get a 0.8 or get a 1.8 because of lock ups. Obviously you have to turn fast, but not too fast for you to control it.
> If you can remove lock ups from your solves, you can shave at least 1 second off.
> ...


Dang, I don't know how to do double flick D2... I've tried it with my pinkie and ring finger, but my finger either doesn't turn it or misses the turn. Same with U2.


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Dang, I don't know how to do double flick D2... I've tried it with my pinkie and ring finger, but my finger either doesn't turn it or misses the turn. Same with U2.


I can do U2 and M2 flicks, but I can’t get the D2s.


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 13, 2022)

Got my first 5x5 today!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 13, 2022)

Which one? (Also, I got sub-20 around three weeks after sub-25 because I spent $5 on solve critiques. Hey, $5 goes a long way!)


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Which one? (Also, I got sub-20 around three weeks after sub-25 because I spent $5 on solve critiques. Hey, $5 goes a long way!)


I got the Qiyi Ms. It seems pretty good. Hopefully I can hit sub 20 in a few weeks.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 9, 2022)

I haven’t hit sub 20 yet but I’ve improved at other things. I’m currently learning Cll for 2x2 and im now sub 2 on 4x4


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 9, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I haven’t hit sub 20 yet but I’ve improved at other things. I’m currently learning Cll for 2x2 and im now sub 2 on 4x4


What do you average for 2x2 right now?


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What do you average for 2x2 right now?


Around 6-7 seconds currently with Ortega


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I haven’t hit sub 20 yet but I’ve improved at other things. I’m currently learning Cll for 2x2 and im now sub 2 on 4x4


Good luck improving yo!

Are you planning on learning BLD events too?


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 9, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck improving yo!
> 
> Are you planning on learning BLD events too?


Thank you! Im hoping to learn 3bld in the next few months. I know how it works and I’ve done a few successful 2bld solves. I just haven’t put in the time to practice memo and everything. Do you have any tips for memo?


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 10, 2022)

New pb ao25

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-09
avg of 25: 21.822

Time List:
1. 20.768 F' L2 U' L2 U' D2 F' R B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 D2 F' 
2. 22.557 L D2 L U2 B' L B2 U L' D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F2 
3. 22.601 F' D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 F' L B' R U' B' F2 D F' R 
4. 20.383 L' F D2 L2 D B U' L' B2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R' F 
5. 24.684 R' D' L' R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U B F2 D' B' U' L B 
6. (18.547) U R U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 L F2 R2 B L2 D' L' 
7. (26.353) D B R2 D2 B2 F D2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 L' D B' D R B U2 L' 
8. (17.492) U B2 F D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 F2 L' B U L' U L2 U2 
9. 21.518 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 B D2 B' R' B R' B' U R' F L D' F' 
10. 20.448 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U R' U' F U L' R' B' F L' D' 
11. 20.889 B2 L2 D U R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 L' D' F' R U2 F' D' B2 R 
12. 21.475 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U L U R2 U' L2 B2 U B 
13. 22.205 L2 B R2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' L B2 F L' F2 U' F D U' 
14. 20.040 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U' L' U F2 D F' L B U' B2 F2 
15. 22.415 F B D' R2 F L' U' B' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 L D' 
16. 22.198 U R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F L' U B2 R' B2 L2 D L 
17. 22.776 L' B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 F U2 L R' D' B2 R2 F L' 
18. 22.286 R L2 F' B' D B2 L R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 D' F2 B2 U' F' 
19. (27.122) L F U2 L U2 L' F2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 D F' L' R2 D B D 
20. 23.846 R' B' L U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R F L2 U R D R2 
21. 25.343 D L2 U2 R B' L U D2 F2 B2 R' F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' D' B 
22. 21.201 F2 D R2 D L2 D U2 F2 U R U F D' R2 U F' D2 U2 F2 
23. 20.032 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F U' B U R D' F2 R 
24. 19.560 D B' U L2 B2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D L' B U' R' U' F' L' 
25. 21.039 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 U F R' U2 L R2 B U2 B D' F U'

Also, solve 8 is my new pb single. 17.492


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 12, 2022)

New Pb! 16.664


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 13, 2022)

Please see the poll. I feel like trying something new. WCA or non WCA


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 16, 2022)

New pb single! Pll skip no Auf

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-15
single: 15.184

Time List:
1. 15.184 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 L2 B R2 F' D R' F' U F L2 R2

I can try a reconstruction if someone wants


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 16, 2022)

New Pb ao5!!! First sub 20 ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-16
avg of 5: 19.424

Time List:
1. 19.237 U R2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R' B2 D' L2 U L' B' F' D B 
2. (23.917) D' F2 L' D' R' F U' F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 U' B2 
3. 19.564 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D U R2 U R D2 B' U L2 B2 D2 L' B' D' 
4. (18.019) U D2 L U2 F2 B' R2 U F D2 F2 L D2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' 
5. 19.472 F2 U' B2 U F' U' R' D' U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> New pb single! Pll skip no Auf
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-15
> single: 15.184
> ...


gj yo! sub 15 soon

btw why do you not post on yt


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> gj yo! sub 15 soon
> 
> btw why do you not post on yt


Thanks! Can’t wait for sub 15. New vid coming out in the morning. I just keep forgetting to edit my videos. I’ll try to be more consistent.

Hey all. I just did an ao12 of all of the Plls and could use some feedback. If someone could tell me which ones are good and which I should work on I’d really appreciate it. Thanks

T : 1.68
Ja : 2.17
Jb : 1.30
Y : 1.75
Ra : 2.30
Rb : 2.06
E : 2.22
F : 2.41
Aa : 2.01
Ab : 2.00
V : 2.56
H : 1.69
Ua : 2.34
Ub : 1.79
Z : 2.32
Na : 3.45
Nb : 3.78
Ga : 2.72
Gb : 3.06
Gc : 2.77
Gd : 2.39

For the ones I should work on, how many times should I do them? 100, 500? Thanks


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 18, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Hey all. I just did an ao12 of all of the Plls and could use some feedback. If someone could tell me which ones are good and which I should work on I’d really appreciate it. Thanks
> 
> T : 1.68
> Ja : 2.17
> ...


You can improve a bit on T. It can be done about the same time as Jb. Also, what alg for E are you using? The RUD ones? If you are, then you should practice doing D and D' with your left ring finger. That speeds up the alg by a lot. 
You can also improve on turning speed for all algs. 

For practicing these algs, I recommend you just do untimed ones first. Drill them without a timer, and after the alg is implanted in your muscle memory, you can try timing it.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You can improve a bit on T. It can be done about the same time as Jb. Also, what alg for E are you using? The RUD ones? If you are, then you should practice doing D and D' with your left ring finger. That speeds up the alg by a lot.
> You can also improve on turning speed for all algs.
> 
> For practicing these algs, I recommend you just do untimed ones first. Drill them without a timer, and after the alg is implanted in your muscle memory, you can try timing it.


Ok. Thank you. I do use the x’ RUD alg for E. And I’d say I’m pretty consistent with D and D’ with my left ring finger. I can do all of the algs pretty much without thinking. I’ll keep drilling them all and work on T. I think I need to work on finger tricks for some of the algs too. Thanks

First sub 15! By 1.5 seconds! 2 made pairs into T Oll and J perm to end!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-17
single: 13.577

Time List:
1. 13.577 U R' D B2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 R B L2 D' F2 L2 R F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 18, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> First sub 15! By 1.5 seconds! 2 made pairs into T Oll and J perm to end!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-17
> single: 13.577
> ...


Lol your first sub 15 was a 13. Happened to me too, my first sub 15 was 13.75


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Lol your first sub 15 was a 13. Happened to me too, my first sub 15 was 13.75


Lol. Nice


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 19, 2022)

Pb Oh ao5! Solve #2 is my new Pb single too.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-19
avg of 5: 41.550

Time List:
1. (1:17.530) B R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 B R' D' F' L' R B F' R2 
2. (30.465) R' L F' U F' B' U' D R' U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 L' U2 L2 
3. 43.376 L2 D2 U L2 U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 L U L R B D F' U L' R' 
4. 42.439 R' B' U2 B' R2 F D2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U R F D2 L2 U2 R' B' 
5. 38.836 L2 F' U2 B U2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 B' R F' U L' U' B' D' L2 R

100th message!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

wth happened with the 1:17


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 20, 2022)

Messed 


NigelTheCuber said:


> wth happened with the 1:17


Messed up a V perm. Had to redo the whole solve.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Messed up a V perm. Had to redo the whole solve.


I would have just stopped the timer and dnf it


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I would have just stopped the timer and dnf it


Yeah. I don’t know why I kept going


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 20, 2022)

New Pb Ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
avg of 5: 19.070

Time List:
1. 20.743 R' F' B D' B2 U F2 R B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F 
2. (22.620) B2 D F B' L D2 B' R' D F2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 
3. 17.694 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 B D2 U F2 L F' D' U2 R2 D2 
4. (16.501) U B2 L F R' B L B2 L F' R2 U L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 
5. 18.773 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D R' F' L2 R' F L' U L R' U


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 27, 2022)

I haven’t done much cubing the last few days. I’ve been at a summer camp. I entered a talent show though and got a 20.2 second solve.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 28, 2022)

Got a SengSo clock today! Pb: 18.85


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 30, 2022)

150 clock solves done. Pb single: 15.17 Pb ao5: 17.92. Now averaging under 20s


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 30, 2022)

I am wanting to get an actual timer at some point soon. I’m thinking the G5 Stackmat. Should I get the normal bundle or the pro cube bundle on The Cubicle? The mat is the only difference but I want some opinions on which one is better. Thanks


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 1, 2022)

Pro Cube Bundle........... by far


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jul 1, 2022)

Lots of new clock pbs!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-30
single: 11.629

Time List:
1. 11.629 UR1- DR3+ DL2- UL2- U5+ R3- D0+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U2- R5+ D3- L1+ ALL2- UR DR DL

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-30
avg of 5: 13.102

Time List:
1. 12.586 UR1+ DR5+ DL2- UL1+ U4- R2- D2- L1- ALL0+ y2 U1+ R3+ D3- L4- ALL0+ DR DL 
2. (12.181) UR0+ DR5+ DL6+ UL3+ U3- R3+ D1- L3- ALL1- y2 U2+ R6+ D2+ L1+ ALL5- UR UL 
3. 14.277 UR5- DR4- DL4- UL3+ U4- R0+ D1+ L3+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R2+ D4+ L5+ ALL3+ 
4. (17.055) UR4+ DR6+ DL4- UL3- U6+ R5- D4+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R3- D4- L4- ALL5+ DL 
5. 12.444 UR4+ DR2- DL0+ UL4- U1+ R1+ D0+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R4- D2- L2- ALL2+ UR UL

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-30
avg of 12: 14.101

Time List:
1. 14.603 UR4+ DR6+ DL4+ UL4- U4- R0+ D4- L4- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R3- D1+ L6+ ALL5- DR DL 
2. 14.036 UR3- DR0+ DL3+ UL4- U6+ R5- D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U2- R3- D3+ L6+ ALL1- DL 
3. 13.293 UR3+ DR3+ DL2- UL5+ U4- R2- D3- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R4- D3- L4+ ALL1+ UR DR 
4. 12.289 UR2- DR0+ DL1+ UL2- U6+ R4- D5- L3- ALL1- y2 U1- R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL2+ UR DR UL 
5. 14.354 UR3+ DR6+ DL1+ UL1- U3- R4- D3+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U2- R4+ D3- L3+ ALL4+ DL 
6. (11.629) UR1- DR3+ DL2- UL2- U5+ R3- D0+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U2- R5+ D3- L1+ ALL2- UR DR DL 
7. 14.645 UR2- DR1- DL4+ UL0+ U1+ R4- D1- L1+ ALL4- y2 U2- R3- D2+ L6+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 
8. (21.898) UR5- DR3- DL0+ UL3- U5- R4+ D4- L4- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R1- D1+ L0+ ALL5- UR DR 
9. 17.016 UR4- DR5- DL2+ UL1+ U4- R3- D6+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R1+ D0+ L1- ALL5- UL 
10. 14.114 UR2- DR4+ DL2+ UL4- U4+ R0+ D3+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R1+ D6+ L1+ ALL1- UR DR 
11. 13.317 UR5- DR4- DL3+ UL2- U2- R0+ D6+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U1- R5+ D5+ L3- ALL5- UL 
12. 13.341 UR2- DR5+ DL1- UL2+ U3+ R3- D4+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R0+ D2+ L6+ ALL5+ UR DR UL


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jul 20, 2022)

Finally got a sub 10 skewb ao12 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-20
avg of 12: 9.75

Time List:
1. 9.53 U R' B R' L' U B' R' 
2. (13.84) B' R' U' B' U' L' U L' 
3. 11.93 B' R U' R U B R U L' 
4. 8.88 B R' U L' R' L R' U B' 
5. 8.30 B L' B' L' U' B' R' B R 
6. 10.10 U L U B L' B R L' 
7. (6.66) L R' B L' R' L R' B' 
8. 8.48 R' B L' B' L U' B U' L 
9. 10.83 U L U' L' U L B' U' R' 
10. 10.86 U' L' U' R U R B L R 
11. 10.56 R B R' U' L' B U' B' U' 
12. 8.05 R' L' U L' U' R U' B

and a sub 8 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-20
avg of 5: 7.85

Time List:
1. (6.27) B R B U L' B R' B 
2. 9.80 B' U B U' L U B U R 
3. 7.02 L' U' B R U' R' B U' 
4. (15.98) U B' L' B U' R' B' U 
5. 6.72 R B U L' B' L B' U B


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jul 31, 2022)

Just did a multi phase ao12 which step should I work on?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-30
avg of 12: 20.94

Time List:
1. 21.22=2.46+9.44+5.43+3.88 B2 R' D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R U' F D' U' F2 D2 
2. (25.91=3.31+14.79+3.53+4.26) D2 L2 R D2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 R B2 U' F2 D R B U' R2 F' 
3. 19.17=3.23+9.81+2.13+3.99 B R2 F D2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U R' B' D' R2 B U2 F' D 
4. 21.82=2.32+12.41+4.09+3.00 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U L2 B U2 R' B2 F2 D 
5. (18.14=2.10+10.44+2.91+2.68) U' B' R U' R' B2 U R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R L B2 L2 F U2 
6. 22.72=3.65+9.73+5.74+3.59 D' F2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D U F L F D' B D2 U L B' D' 
7. 20.26=4.83+8.31+4.58+2.53 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L' F R2 U R U2 B U F' D' 
8. 22.84=2.66+10.14+3.61+6.41 R2 D2 R U2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 U R' F R' U B' D B R2 
9. 20.23=3.41+11.13+5.22+0.45 B2 U' R' B2 U2 R F2 R D2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 D U' B' L 
10. 20.82=4.23+10.59+2.74+3.24 B' L2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 L' U' L R' F2 D' F L F 
11. 20.06=1.89+11.21+3.77+3.18 F D' L' D2 F R' U L' D2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R F R' 
12. 20.26=2.08+11.99+3.31+2.86 R' D R' D2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F' R' D L' F2 D2 U R


Average of each step


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jul 31, 2022)

Finally got a sub 20 ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-31
avg of 12: 19.96

Time List:
1. 19.36 R D' R2 U2 B U2 L2 F R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 R D' L' D2 L B2 U' 
2. 19.89 D B R' U' L' D' L2 U' L' U2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D2 
3. 17.88 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 F D' U2 R B L2 B2 R' 
4. 20.16 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 F R' B' D' L' U' F2 D2 R' F 
5. 20.04 L2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 D L' R D2 B' U' F R' F2 D2 
6. (26.82) D L2 B2 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F U' B U2 L B' U' L' 
7. 20.98 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B F' L2 U2 F' U L D2 F' D2 L R2 B' F2 
8. 20.08 F2 D L2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D L2 R D' L R U2 R2 B' L F 
9. 23.84 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' R' B' L D2 B2 U' L F D 
10. 20.78 L F U2 F' U2 L2 B F L2 U2 F L2 U' L B' F' D L2 D' F 
11. (16.00) B L2 D2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 R2 U' B' R F' U L R' B' L' U' 
12. 16.56 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R F U L2 U2 B' D B' F' L' R2


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jul 31, 2022)

And a new pb ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-31
avg of 5: 18.51

Time List:
1. (16.46) R' U2 R2 D2 F' R F' B R' L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' L2 
2. 19.64 B' U L2 F' U2 B L2 B' L2 F D2 F R' B D' F' D2 B2 L 
3. (23.48) B R' U2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 B' F2 D2 L2 R U' B2 F' U' F2 U' 
4. 16.70 F' L2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U F U' L2 F L R U 
5. 19.19 U2 F2 B' D F' D2 L' D B R U2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R D2 L


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

How often do you practice?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

One tip i would give you is watch brodythecubers video on the best way to become fast


----------



## Caden Fisher (Aug 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> How often do you practice?


Depends on the day. I also switch events a lot. Mostly between 2x2, 3x3, and skewb. But normally sessions of around 1-2 hours.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Aug 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> One tip i would give you is watch brodythecubers video on the best way to become fast


Thanks!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

lol i love the similarity between you two's names

kaeden and caden

i literally cannot differentiate the pronounciation


----------



## Caden Fisher (Aug 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> lol i love the similarity between you two's names
> 
> kaeden and caden
> 
> i literally cannot differentiate the pronounciation


Ikr


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

its the same pronunciation


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> lol i love the similarity between you two's names
> 
> kaeden and caden
> 
> i literally cannot differentiate the pronounciation


wait nigel i just noticed ur 3x3 PB is just 0.06 faster than mine ahhhh


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 7, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> wait nigel i just noticed ur 3x3 PB is just 0.06 faster than mine ahhhh


That is good


----------



## Caden Fisher (Oct 10, 2022)

It's been a while since i posted here. I've got lots of progress and new cubes! First off, I'm now averaging under 20s! I've got all new pbs that I'll list here. Single: 13.30 (broken today) ao5: 17.63 (broken today) ao12: 18.55 ao25: 18.99 ao50: 19.40 and ao100: 19.82! As for new cubes, i had a birthday recently so I've got lots. I got, a 2x2x3, a kilominx, an Fto, a Redi cube, an axis cube, a twisted 3x3, a siamese cube, a mastermorphix, and a 6x6 and 7x7! I'll try to keep this thread more up to date. Also, can a mod pls remove the poll from this thread? Thanks


----------



## Caden Fisher (Oct 10, 2022)

Just filmed an ao5. could someone critique it please?


----------



## LBr (Oct 10, 2022)

Ok I watched the first solves and here are some brief things:
Turning not too bad but it is too sloppy.
F2L seems ok but you don’t have very developed look ahead.
Learn full OLL
I Noticed you double recognised the R perm. Try to avoid that in future


----------



## Caden Fisher (Oct 11, 2022)

LBr said:


> Ok I watched the first solves and here are some brief things:
> Turning not too bad but it is too sloppy.
> F2L seems ok but you don’t have very developed look ahead.
> Learn full OLL
> I Noticed you double recognised the R perm. Try to avoid that in future


Thank you!


----------



## Caden Fisher (Oct 13, 2022)

New pb ao12! So close to sub 18

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-12
avg of 12: 18.02

Time List:
1. 19.05 D2 F B D L' F' U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F D2 
2. 16.94 R F L B2 R D R2 F' U' F U2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' 
3. 18.53 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D R L D2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' 
4. 17.76 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 L2 B' L2 D L F R' D' 
5. (14.33) B' D R' U2 R2 L B' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 B U 
6. 19.87 F U' L D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D B R' B' L2 F L U2 
7. 18.15 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' F2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R' U' L' U L2 F2 L' F 
8. 19.98 R F' B' U' R D' B D L' F2 R F2 R F2 L U2 B2 U2 L U 
9. (20.07) B2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' L D' R D' R' D2 U2 F' U 
10. 16.22 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F D' L B' U' R U' F R' U' L 
11. 16.32 U' F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R U2 B' D' L' R2 D2 B D2 
12. 17.41 U F R' B L B' R' U2 R2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B R' F'


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 24, 2022)

Just +2d my pb by a full second. This scramble is crazy though 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-23
single: 12.23

Time List:
1. 12.23 B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F L U2 R U L' B' L' B2 U'


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 13, 2022)

I’ve decided to finish Oll asap. I have 19 cases to learn. I just want a challenge so I’m gonna try to do it in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

If you film another ao5 i will try to critique some solves in the next few days. Or i could just critique your october video if you think that is recent enough.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 13, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I’ve decided to finish Oll asap. I have 19 cases to learn. I just want a challenge so I’m gonna try to do it in 2 weeks.


it took me like 3 months to learn OLL. for some reason I did like 10 on one day and didn't learn any for a week and forgot half of the ones i learned


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 13, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> If you film another ao5 i will try to critique some solves in the next few days. Or i could just critique your october video if you think that is recent enough.


Thanks! I’m busy rn but I’ll try to film some in about an hour


Arcanist said:


> it took me like 3 months to learn OLL. for some reason I did like 10 on one day and didn't learn any for a week and forgot half of the ones i learned


Same.


----------



## Garf (Dec 13, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Thanks! I’m busy rn but I’ll try to film some in about an hour
> 
> Same.


Wouldn't mind seeing that ao5. Would be nice to see what your solves are looking like now.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 14, 2022)

Sorry guys. My family is leaving the house now so I can’t film until maybe 8 or 9. I’ll get it done tonight though.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 14, 2022)

Here ya go.






Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-13
avg of 5: 17.75

Time List:
1. (19.75) L2 U' L F2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' R U2 F2 D' B' R
2. 16.88 D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 U2 B' L' B D U' R' B' F' D2 R B2
3. 17.88 R' B2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 D2 R D2 R' B2 F U' F' L' B' D F2 L U
4. (13.89) D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 R' U R B' F2 U B2 F' D'
5. 18.48 F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D' B D' U' B' L' U' F R' U2 F2

Solve 1. Was bad. The rest were average


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 14, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! I think I'll have time for critique-ing (idk if thats a word) your solves tomorrow.


----------



## LBr (Dec 14, 2022)

I’d say generally your finger tricks are quite blocky and you are regripping a lot, especially in f2l. Also try not to look in the back if you can help it


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 14, 2022)

LBr said:


> I’d say generally your finger tricks are quite blocky and you are regripping a lot, especially in f2l. Also try not to look in the back if you can help it


Thanks!


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work on fewer regrips, more controlled turning, and maybe learn more OLLs. Also, after these things, start working on good lookahead. Feliks has a really good tutorial on how to learn this on www.cubeskills.com
Make sure you have an account, then go into his blog and read the "lookahead framework section"


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 14, 2022)

Garf said:


> Work on fewer regrips, more controlled turning, and maybe learn more OLLs. Also, after these things, start working on good lookahead. Feliks has a really good tutorial on how to learn this on www.cubeskills.com
> Make sure you have an account, then go into his blog and read the "lookahead framework section"


Thank you! I’m finishing Oll in the next week or two (13 cases left). I actually just discovered that tutorial yesterday. Lol. I‘ve been trying to start looking ahead but I’m not that good at it yet obviously. Should I work on being CN? I read Feliks’ blog about that too. I’m about %75 Dual CN. I always check white first but if it’s really bad or hard to plan (like in the first solve) I go for yellow.


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Thank you! I’m finishing Oll in the next week or two (13 cases left). I actually just discovered that tutorial yesterday. Lol. I‘ve been trying to start looking ahead but I’m not that good at it yet obviously. Should I work on being CN? I read Feliks’ blog about that too. I’m about %75 Dual CN. I always check white first but if it’s really bad or hard to plan (like in the first solve) I go for yellow.


The earlier you start CN the easier it gets.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 14, 2022)

Garf said:


> The earlier you start CN the easier it gets.


I’ll start working on that too then. Maybe I’ll do slow solves Cn to work on smooth turning and Cn at the same time.


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I’ll start working on that too then. Maybe I’ll do slow solves Cn to work on smooth turning and Cn at the same time.


Jperm also has an advanced F2L playlist guide that mentions different parts of F2L lookahead that would really be beneficial to learn once you get the basics down. I'm also learning from this playlist. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLI24ciRbl8BUTnnzmJIIn3Ts_6-mKMBP7


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 15, 2022)

Fjest Ao50 Color neutral! (No white)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-14
avg of 50: 20.61

Time List:
1. (15.55) F' U B' R2 D2 F2 R' U L U2 R' U2 F2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 R B 
2. 18.35 L2 F U2 B2 U R' B R F2 U' F2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L' 
3. 19.86 B' L' U F D' R U2 L2 F U B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' 
4. 22.41 B' R D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 L U' R F' U2 F2 R D2 
5. 17.23 R' U2 F' R D2 B L F2 L' F2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D 
6. 22.47 U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B' R2 U' B2 U B U' R U 
7. 19.01 F D2 B2 R L' U' F2 D' F L2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 
8. 19.85 U2 D' L' F2 U B' D2 R' B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' 
9. 23.16 F2 L D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 B L' D U L2 F2 R' B' 
10. 21.56 R' D2 F2 B R' U' F' L2 D' F2 D2 R' L2 F2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 L' 
11. 17.74 R' F' U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' B2 D' B' F2 D R U2 F' L' 
12. 24.06 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 R' F R B2 D' F' R' D2 
13. (32.62) R U' L D' R' U2 F2 L B' D B2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 
14. 16.37 R2 B' F' D2 U2 B U2 F D2 L2 F2 R B R' B F' L' F2 D B' 
15. 19.32 L U L' B2 L U2 L' U2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 D' F U B' L' F L' 
16. 20.86 B' L2 D L2 F2 U L2 D F2 D F2 R2 D2 L' B' U' B' F' L B' L 
17. 22.29 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U B' R2 D' R D' B' L' B2 L 
18. 22.91 R' U F2 D L D F' U L2 U2 D2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 B2 L' 
19. 19.93 B2 L' B U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R F R D B' F' R2 
20. 22.06 B' R' U' F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' B' L2 D2 B' U R2 
21. 23.39 B2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L' F' D B U' R' U' F D2 B2 
22. 17.08 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 D' L2 F D2 F' L F2 L B U' L 
23. 23.00 D B2 R U2 D' B' U B D' R2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B 
24. 22.21 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 B R2 B L2 U2 L R B F' U B2 F2 U' R 
25. 19.34 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F D' U2 R2 F R U L' B D 
26. 19.39 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' F R2 F' D R' U' B2 L' D' F' 
27. (31.42) B' D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 R B' U' R2 B' U' R F2 
28. 16.80 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 F' L2 F2 R U' F R B D B' D2 L 
29. (28.51) D2 B' U F' U F R B U2 F' U2 B L2 B L2 D2 B' U2 D2 R F2 
30. 17.67 L F' R2 U R2 U B2 L2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 B' D2 B F2 L R' B2 
31. 21.79+ L' U R' F2 R2 D U2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 D F' U' R D F U2 L2 
32. 18.80 R D' B' D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 F D2 R' U' R2 D2 L' U2 F D2 
33. 19.70 R2 D' F2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 F R' B2 U B D F' U' 
34. 20.97+ R' B R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D L2 R2 F R F2 U2 L2 
35. 16.21 U B' L D2 B2 U R2 D F2 U B2 F2 U F U2 R2 D2 L' F2 D 
36. 22.11 L B2 R' B2 R' F2 L R' F2 R' U2 F2 B' L D' B' L2 U B2 F2 
37. 17.85 D2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F D2 L2 U' B' F' L' R2 D' R U' F2 R' 
38. 18.53 B' D2 R2 D2 B U2 B L2 B F2 U2 F D B2 L F R2 B' R D L' 
39. 20.93 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' U' B' U2 R D2 R B' U 
40. (14.46) B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D F R2 B2 D' U R' U' B U2 F2 
41. (15.02) B D2 L' U D B' U B2 R D' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 
42. 28.26 L' U2 L2 D F L' D R L2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F2 B' U' 
43. 17.67 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' L D' R B L2 R B' L 
44. 24.24 F R F U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' L2 F' U B' L2 
45. 22.62 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L' D' R' B' F2 U F' L R 
46. 21.99+ B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B R' B' F' L B2 L R' U' F2 
47. 22.15+ B' U' B R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 F' L U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' 
48. 21.98 F' D R' L' B R2 F D' U2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' 
49. 20.57 B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 B' F' L2 B2 R2 D' L U' F L' R' D' R' B R' 
50. 22.10 U2 F2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F D F2 U' R D F2 U2 R B'


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 15, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a critique for the 1st solve now: (edit: and the 2nd one)

L2 U' L F2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' R U2 F2 D' B' R
Cross: Rw U’ Rw’ y2 U2 R’ F R L D2

Don’t rotate during cross, especially not y2’s. It seems like you only planned out the Rw U’ Rw’, so try to make sure to plan out the entire cross in advance. You took too long to decide white wasn't good enough and didn't have much time left. If you have spent that much time looking at the white cross, don't change anymore. For this case, you could hold green on top, yellow on front, do D Lw B’ (B’ would be done with the left ring finger) Rw U’ Rw’ D2. I would have also added an F’ in the middle as to create an F2L pair, and it would have been D Lw B’ F’ Rw U’ Rw’ D2 into the blue orange pair.

After you did the Rw U’ Rw’ y2, you decided to do a U2 into R’ F R L D2, but you could have just done F L F’ D2.

1st F2L pair: R U’ R’ y U R U’ R’

Nice solution, but please don’t regrip before the first R U’ R’.

2nd F2L pair: y F’ U’ F y U2 R U R’

You could have done this pair without rotations, like this: R’ U’ R U2 L U L’, but this would have been hard because it didn’t look like you could find the edge and therefore you rotated. After your first rotation for this pair, the solution could still have been better but it is not as intuitive: R’ U’ R2 U R2 U’ R

3rd F2L pair: U L’ U’ L

Nice and easy, finger tricks were good

4th F2L pair: y' U L U L’

Obvious solution, but just like on the first pair, don’t regrip when it is not necessary. I know this was right after a rotation, but you should have still done it from homegrip (so both thumbs on the front). Alternatively, you could have avoided the rotation by doing Fw R Fw’ but that might not be worth it for you.

After this it looks like you were checking if the F2L was solved before moving on to OLL, don’t do that, it cost you at least a second on this solve.

OLL was 2 look, not the worst thing not to know full OLL I guess, but definitely try to learn all of it when you feel ready for it. For this OLL I use a bit of an unpopular (I think) alg with a rotation: U2 F R U R’ U y' R’ U2 R’ F R F’. Despite the rotation it’s the fastest alg for me that I know for this case.

PLL was a nice 1 look, but make sure to know the AUF before you start the alg! That cost some time there.

Edit: Here is the 2nd solve:
D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 U2 B' L' B D U' R' B' F' D2 R B2

Cross: Rw’ U’ F2 y x U R’ U x’ D2

After the first move, you don’t have to insert the white orange edge with U’ F2 which is very awkward, but you can do D’ L2, which even sets up the red and blue edge in the way they were in after the y rotation. But you did Rw’ U’ F2 y, and after that you can do F R’ F instead of x U R’ U x’, in which the first F is done with your right thumb, the second with your right index finger.

What I would have done for this cross (yellow top red front): U Rw’ U B’ Rw U L F’ (L’ U2 L) D’

1st F2L pair: R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R

Solution is good, but you don’t have to regrip for this, although for this case it is not the worst because it makes the moves flow nicer. Still, try to avoid regripping.

2nd F2L pair: U2 R U R’ U R U’ R’

Again, good solution, but for U2, you should get used to doing double flicks. And definitely don’t regrip here, it is super easy to do without and makes everything so much faster and smoother.

3rd F2L pair: y’ U’ R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’

Since there is a corner in its slot for the next pair, you can take that out while pairing this pair up, like this: L U2 L’ y’ U R U’ R’, and you could even pair them up with L U2 L’ Lw’ U’ L U M. And as always, don’t regrip for triggers like, in this case, R U2 R’.

4th F2L pair: y’ R’ F R F’ R U R’

Don’t rotate for this: you can do L’ U L F’ L F L’, although I would probably have done L’ U L y’ U R U R’ U’ R U’ R’ to skip OLL. If you get the case from the angle you got after the y’, your solution isn’t bad (if you don’t regrip), but I do F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R

OLL: U3 Fw’ L’ U’ L U Fw

Obviously don’t do U3, and for this OLL I’m pretty confident R’ U’ F’ U F R is a better option (for me this alg was very awkward at first but I got used to it and it’s pretty fast now), especially here because it cancels a move with the 4th F2L pair (that doesn’t matter if you take long to recognize, but still, it saves you the pre-AUF). And it’s also the alg Seung Beom Cho used on his former WR single, not that that matters but it’s fun to mention ig.

PLL nice J perm, but try to be able to recognize J perms from any angle, you’ll get it down with a little practice.

It's fun doing this, so please tell me if this is helpful, if it is I'll probably do the other solves as well.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 15, 2022)

Thank you so much! This is extremely helpful! Normally you have to pay for this level of critique. I’ll work on less regrips and try to learn all of the f2l and cross solutions that you mentioned. Also, the reason that I checked the F2l on the first solve at the end, was because I didn’t notice the third pair being solved. I was just taking the blue / orange edge out of the slot then rotated and solved it. I’ll learn that Oll too. The one that I use now is just the mirror of the righty version because it was easier to memorize. I’m currently finishing learning full Oll (12 cases left) I hope to be done with that in the next week.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I have a critique for the 1st solve now: (edit: and the 2nd one)
> 
> L2 U' L F2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' R U2 F2 D' B' R
> Cross: Rw U’ Rw’ y2 U2 R’ F R L D2
> ...


now i want a solve critique from you...


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 18, 2022)

Did about 250 solves yesterday and broke all pbs! Improved the single by 1.2 seconds, the mean of 3 by 1.5 seconds, the average of 5 by .6 seconds, and the average of 12 by .8 seconds!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
single: 11.69

Time List:
1. 11.69 R D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 B' R2 F' L U L' B D' U'

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
mean of 3: 13.96

Time List:
1. 13.89 L2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L B D F' R 
2. 12.73 D2 R' U' L' U D R2 B' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L 
3. 15.26 B' L2 D' F2 U F2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 R' F2 U' L F D' B D' U

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
avg of 5: 14.76

Time List:
1. (17.21) L2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 D B' R2 B2 L D' L2 B L' D' 
2. 13.89 L2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L B D F' R 
3. (12.73) D2 R' U' L' U D R2 B' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L 
4. 15.26 B' L2 D' F2 U F2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 R' F2 U' L F D' B D' U 
5. 15.14 F U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 L D2 B R2 U' F D2 L R' D F

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
avg of 12: 15.90

Time List:
1. 16.86 F U' R2 L' U B D' R U R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B R2 
2. 18.01 L' F2 D U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' U' B' D2 B2 L' F' U R' 
3. 15.56 D2 L2 U' F' U R' B D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R L2 F2 R F2 U2 F2 D L2 
4. 15.76 B2 U' F L D' B2 U' D2 B D F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 
5. (19.04) R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 D U2 R2 F2 B' R' U2 F2 R2 D' L B D2 
6. 14.96 D L' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 F U2 F' D2 R' D U F2 L F2 L' 
7. 17.29 B2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 F R2 U2 F D R D U2 L2 F L' U' R2 B 
8. 14.91 R2 U L D' F R2 L2 B' R F2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F B2 D2 F2 
9. 15.00 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L F' R F R2 B F U R' 
10. 15.51 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 B L2 U L' R U' R2 B F2 R 
11. (12.96) F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D F D2 U L' R D U2 R' B U 
12. 15.13 B2 R F B' L' B2 U L U2 R' D2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R'


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m mad  just got this OH solve and finished F2l at 12 seconds. The I got a Pll skip but I messed up so bad on the Oll that it was a second behind my pb

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
single: 29.69

Time List:
1. 29.69 R' D B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R F' L2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 D'


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 19, 2022)

Just beat my pb single by 1.1 seconds! I was taking J perm’s (and others) advice to heart and slowed down and looked ahead. I‘m already averaging about the same as I did before with very rough speedy turning.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
single: 10.58

Time List:
1. 10.58 D2 F2 L' F2 L B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' D B2 U' L2 R2 B U2

3.86 tps. Also, if you put it on about 3.6x speed that’s how fast my solve was.

Reconstruction https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D2_F2_L-_F2_L_B2_R2_F2_L2_U-_F-_D_B2_U-_L2_R2_B_U2&alg=z2_y-_U2_F2_U_L2_B2_//Cross U2_L-_U_L_//First_pair R-_U_R2_U_R-_//Second_pair y_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_U-_R-_//Third_pair y_U-_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_//_Fourth_pair U_M-_U-_M_U2-_M-_U-_M_//OLL U_//_AUF


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 20, 2022)

New pb Ao12! I really want to get a sub 15 ao12 and maybe ao25 before Christmas so I’ll be sub 15 in 1 year. I just sat down and decided that and then did this in about 15 solves.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-20
avg of 12: 15.26

Time List:
1. 14.66 U F2 L D2 F' R U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F U2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' 
2. 14.23 F D2 F R2 B' D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L D F U' B2 F L B' R' 
3. 14.88 U F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R2 D' L D U' R F2 R 
4. 18.44 U2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L F' L' R F2 D2 B 
5. 16.79 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 F R F' U2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 B' 
6. 13.24 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 L R' B2 L' U2 F L B2 U2 B' D B2 U' F 
7. (12.01) B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R' F B2 L U L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U D R2 
8. 13.66 D U2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R' D2 U2 F L' D' L' R D' U' B2 
9. 15.53 L2 D' F R U F2 L2 U R' L2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 
10. 16.48 L2 U' F' B U R F2 L' D2 L2 B D2 R2 B L2 B R2 B' D 
11. (19.98) U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 L R U F D L U F U 
12. 14.68 L2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 L' R' U' R F2 U2 R2 D


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas all! Got a few great new cubes today! I’ll post everything later. A few questions though. What is scrambling orientation for the Ivy cube? And I got the Gan 13 Maglev today! But I haven’t been able to get any of the center caps off. 1-2 corners of the center will pull up but some of them are stuck down tight. Do I need to press in on the piece to open it?

Edit: solved both problems.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 26, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> Merry Christmas all! Got a few great new cubes today! I’ll post everything later. A few questions though. What is scrambling orientation for the Ivy cube? And I got the Gan 13 Maglev today! But I haven’t been able to get any of the center caps off. 1-2 corners of the center will pull up but some of them are stuck down tight. Do I need to press in on the piece to open it?
> 
> Edit: solved both problems.


yeah for the gan 356 m getting the center caps off were pretty hard for me as i usually use otb


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 2, 2023)

Ok. This is my collection. This post is gonna take a while to write. The back row is my mains.

Starting with my mains,
7x7: YJ YuFu V2 M, average: 7:30 mins. Only done about 15 solves
6x6: YJ MGC, average: 6:00 mins. Only done about 20 solves.
5x5: Qiyi MS, average: 3:30 mins
4x4: YJ MGC, average: 1:05 mins
3x3: Gan 13 Maglev, average: 16.00s
3x3 OH: Super Rs3m standard, average: 36.00s
2x2: YJ MGC, average: 5.00s
Skewb: Gan, average: 8.50s
Square One: YLM, average: was 40s but I haven’t practiced in a long time.
Megaminx: YJ Yuhu V2 m, average: 2:40 mins
Pyraminx: YLM, average: 11.00s
Clock: modded ShengShou, average: 14.50s

Second row of cubes: older WCA cubes. Left to right:
First 4x4: Rs4m 4x4
My first cube, Rubik’s 3x3
Main until a week ago: Rs3m 2020
Qiyi sail w I believe (part of a Qiyi gift pack)
Random Qiyi 2x2 (part of the gift pack)
My first 2x2: YLM 2x2 non magnetic
Random Qiyi Skewb (part of the same gift pack)
Main until a week ago: YLM skewb
Random Qiyi megaminx (same gift pack)
Random Qiyi pyraminx (same gift pack again)
Banana 2x2x3
Small 3x3
1cm 3x3 (hardly visible)

Bottom row: all non WCA stuff,
Qiyi 2x2x3
Moyu Redi Cube
Gear Cube
Dino Cube
Ivy Cube
Axis cube
Mastermorphix
Twisted 3x3
Siamese Cube
Mirror Cube
Fto (that I still haven’t solved)
Also there’s a kilominx in there and a 15 puzzle
The stack of cups is my diy cup stacking cups

Lubes:
DNM-37
Lubicle speedy
Nearly gone weight 4
2 unopened Weight 5 s

Wow. 37 cubes, 29 minutes later…
I’ll post my pbs and goals for 2023 later.


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 6, 2023)

Can someone please show me a video for how to download and start up Cube Explorer? I’ve never downloaded and ran a file before.

edit: I’m on a windows 11 laptop


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 7, 2023)

Has anyone tried this before? I executed 4x4 Oll parity with a B2 instead of a rotation. I was able to shave .3 off of my times by doing that since I now don’t have to regrip my left hand.


----------



## d--- (Jan 7, 2023)

Yep, or just turning both layers I find is quicker


----------



## Caden Fisher (Wednesday at 5:15 AM)

does anyone mind doing a quick critique of this or noting some things that I should improve? Thanks


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Wednesday at 5:50 AM)

Caden Fisher said:


> does anyone mind doing a quick critique of this or noting some things that I should improve? Thanks


1. Solve cross edges on the left
2. Try to know your center order better, this should come with practice
3. Do not regrip for hedge, do a pinch F to start
4. Try turning faster during 3-2-3 edges but keep looking at the top to find edges (for lookahed)


----------



## Caden Fisher (Wednesday at 6:00 AM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 1. Solve cross edges on the left
> 2. Try to know your center order better, this should come with practice
> 3. Do not regrip for hedge, do a pinch F to start
> 4. Try turning faster during 3-2-3 edges but keep looking at the top to find edges (for lookahed)


Thanks!


----------

